# Интернет > Графика >  Autodesk 2010

## fktrcfylh

Помогите,пожалуйста с установкой AutoCAD Architecture 2010 русская версия.Программу с диска установил ,а зарегистрировать никак,кряк не работает или я лошара что-то не так делаю.Зарание нижайше челом бью!!!:confused:

----------

